# LED oder doch lieber Plasma?



## NeoN. (13. November 2011)

Guten Tag,
ich möchte mir gerne einen Neuen Fernseher kaufen.

Ich mag ihn natürlich so Groß wie es geht,
und schöne Kontraste und Farben.

Ich will ihn auch als PC Monitor benutzen.

Full HD muss er natürlich sein 

Mein Budget liegt bei 700 Euro.

Nun ist meine Frage,
was passt besser zu meinen Forderungen
oder was ist zz. sowieso besser , Plasma oder LED.

Und könnt ihr mir auch einen Vorschlagen?

Mfg NeoN


----------



## PC GAMER (13. November 2011)

Ich kann dir jetzt momentan kein Gerät empfehlen, aber es sollte schon LED sein, weil der kontrast und die Farben da am bessten sind.
Ich habe gute erfahrungen mit Samsung LED-TVs gemacht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. November 2011)

Der Kontrast und die Farben sind bei Plasma immer noch besser als bei LCD, LCD Schirme mit LED Hintergrundbeleuchtung haben aber eine geringere Leistungsaufnahme.


----------



## 1975jassi (14. November 2011)

also ich kaufe mir einen LED.


----------



## Portvv (14. November 2011)

alles eine Frage der täglichen Nutzung, wenn du haupsächlich in einen hellen Raum guckst , wo bspw. grosse fenster sind , dann wäre ein guter LED empfehlenswert , da du das Budget auf 700e festgestzt hast , wärer ein Plasma eher angebracht , da kriegst du mehr zoll für weniger geld, empfehlenswert wäre da der Pana S30, bei LED würde ich aufjedenfall darauf achten , das es ein Full LED Backlight ist , und da wirst du es schwer haben was in dem Preis rahmen zufinden.


----------



## Per4mance (14. November 2011)

also üersöhnlich würde ich auch nur plasma kaufen. hab nen pana seit nen paar jahren und bin sehr zufrieden. 

hab meiner mutter letzens nen led von philips geholt und als ich da das bild gesehen hab wusste ich wieder bei mir wirds als nächstes wieder nen plasma 

farben, kontrast, blickwinkel is da immer noch wesentlich besser. das plasmabild is auch warm, beim led isses immer noch so kühl.

die eingebauten boxen sind dank der niedrigen bautiefe auch nicht der bringer. bei meinem plasma hörts sich super an .


aber wenns nen plasma wird is nicht die frage welcher plasma sondern welcher panasonic


----------



## Supeq (16. November 2011)

Eindeutig Plasma! Alles andere ist Kinderspielzeug


----------



## Maroma (30. November 2011)

vorteile LED besseres Bild bei Hellen Räumen weniger Einbrenngefahr geringer Stromverbrauch 
vorteile Plasma Besser Kontrast und Schwarzwert Natürlichere Farben bessere Reaktionszeit günstiger vorallem bei größeren Geräten.

Bei einem LED mit Full Backlight ist das Bild viiiel besser als Edge LED aber auch teuerer denke mal so ab 1000 Euro aufwärts

Wenn du viel Konsolen zockst oder dein PC anschließt würde ich zum LED Tendieren beim Plasma öfters mal Pausen machen vorallem wenn das Gerät neu ist empfehle ich eine Einlaufzeit mit etwas dunklerem Bild von ca 200 Stunden danach kann das Bild eingestellt werden wie man es möchte.
Wenn du ihn nur für TV Blu Ray und co einsetzt kannste dir auch ein Plasma zulegen.

Habe gelesen das neuere Plasma Geräte auch einen Automatischen Bildschirmschoner haben dort wird das Bild in Sekundenbruchteilen verschoben das Auge merkt es nicht aber die Enbrenngefahr ist geringer (wie gesagt mal irgendwo gelsen keine Ahnung ob das stimmt)

Ich gucke viele Filme und zocke PS3 habe mich aber für einen LED entschieden war aber nicht wirklich zufrieden. Habe das Gerät zurück geschickt und einen Plasma geholt und das Bild ist wirklich um einiges knackiger.

Vielleicht hilft das auch manch anderer ist ja bald Weihnachten xD


----------



## onslaught (1. Dezember 2011)

Also mein LED den ich mir dieses Jahr zugelegt habe hat einen super Kontrast und der Schwarzwert ist richtig schwarz.
Das Bild ist bombastisch, auch und extra im SD bereich, im HD bereich sowieso.
Allerdings lag er nicht im oben genannten Preissegment, aber was er mehr gekostet hat hat er in den 5 Jährchen der Garantiezeit
durch den geringen Stromverbrauch wieder reingeholt. Hat PVR, nur ne Festplatte oder Stick dranhängen, und sämtliche Tuner integriert. Auch der Klang ist akzeptabel. HDMI, RGB usw Eingänge sind genügend vorhandem.
Ist ein deutsches Fabrikat und hat in 40" Größe 1,5k € gekostet. In 200Hz-Technik und PC-Schnickschnack 2k €.
Also ich würd noch ne weile sparen und was "Gscheites" kaufen, jetzt in der vor Weihnachtszeit ist eh alles "gehoben" im Preis.


----------



## Hideout (1. Dezember 2011)

Was ist denn mit einem normalen LCD Fernseher ohne LED Technik. Verbraucht zwar etwas mehr als ein Fernseher mit LED Backlight aber immernoch weniger als ein Plasma, ist auch für helle Räume geeignet und ist günstiger als ein Full LED Gerät.


----------



## onslaught (1. Dezember 2011)

Hideout schrieb:


> Was ist denn mit einem normalen LCD Fernseher ohne LED Technik. Verbraucht zwar etwas mehr als ein Fernseher mit LED Backlight aber immernoch weniger als ein Plasma, ist auch für helle Räume geeignet und ist günstiger als ein Full LED Gerät.


 
Da ist halt eben der Unterschied mit dem Kontrast und den Farben zum Plasma deutlich größer.


----------



## Per4mance (1. Dezember 2011)

bei pana gibts wieder bis 300 euro zurück. auf der hp steht genau wie es geht.


meine mutter hat nen neuen philips mit 400hz und allem möglichen. is ganz nett aber im vergleich zu meinem 3. jahre alten pana plasma immer noch schlechter.


----------



## onslaught (1. Dezember 2011)

Per4mance schrieb:


> meine mutter hat nen neuen philips mit 400hz und allem möglichen. is ganz nett aber im vergleich zu meinem 3. jahre alten pana plasma immer noch schlechter.


 
Noch das erste Leuchtmittel im Einsatz ?


----------



## Slidehammer (2. Dezember 2011)

Auf jedenfall vor einem Onlinekauf mal einen Plasma im Geschäft anschauen nicht dass Du wie ich zu dem kleinen Prozentsatz gehörst die das Plasmaflimmern sehen.
Wenn ich bei meinem Onkel auf dem Plasma was anschaue wirds mir nach paar Minuten schlecht vor flimmern...


----------



## Per4mance (2. Dezember 2011)

was hat der für ne kiste? bestimmt samsung, LG oder sowas. wenn man sich nen vernünftigen Pana kauft hat  man da garkeine probleme


----------



## zøtac (2. Dezember 2011)

Solltest dir das ganze wirklich im Laden anschauen. Hatta auch die Wahl zwischen Plasma und LED, aber da mir das Bild von den Plasma Fernsehern einfach nicht gefallen hat (ja, ich hab mir auch einen Panasonic angeschaut @ Per4mance) hab ich mir nen Philips LED bestellt (Serie 7000).
Ist wohl sehr geschmacksabhängig.


----------



## Per4mance (2. Dezember 2011)

nicht weil ich pro plasma bin sondern generell muss man dazu sagen das in nem laden wie mediamarkt usw die fernseher falsch eingestellt sind so das sie bei dem haufen an ladenbeleuchtung noch was bringen. gibt bei jedem tv nen demo/präsentations/full settings modus extra für geschäfte. nen plasma kommt bei neonbeleuchtung wo nen laden hat nie so zur geltung. is aber nen allseits bekanntes problem


----------

